# Egyptian superman



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

YouTube - ‪#Jul08 ??? ???? ????? ???? ????? ?????? ??? ???‬‏


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - In pictures: Mass rally in Egypt


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Love the fact that Egyptian superman is wearing a "Just do it" t-shirt


----------

